
What It Feels Like to Work in a Supportive Environment for Female Engineers - xtina_starr
https://medium.com/artsy-blog/what-it-feels-like-to-work-in-a-supportive-environment-for-female-engineers-3c994a001007
======
xtina_starr
It was really important to me to challenge the current narrative as well as
represent us (the female engineers at Artsy) in a way that was authentic and
genuine.

------
orta
I'm super proud of @xtina_starr for talking about a pretty hot topic. You've
got this.

------
cychi1210
This is an awesome post. Thank you, @xtina_starr!

------
ashkinas
Amazing post @xtina_starr

